
Archeological Dig Reshaping Human History - evo_9
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2010/02/18/history-in-the-remaking.html
======
ahi
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6bekli_Tepe>

